# Sunset over Germany



## Capt Lightning (Dec 14, 2016)

Taken from plane window while flying back from Frankfurt...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Taken from plane window while flying back from Frankfurt...
> 
> View attachment 34066


Beautiful!


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 14, 2016)

Very nice!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh, I love it. Look at all those fluffy clouds. Relaxing photo.


----------



## Carla (Dec 14, 2016)

Really nice. Hope you had a great time!


----------

